# Rate One dtms ag



## Geschockter Mitmensch (6 September 2008)

Meine Cousine hat auf ihrer T-Mobile-Rechnung auf einmal einen Posten von Rate One bekommen.
Sie soll angeblich im Internet gewesen sein. Sie hat allerdings keine Dienste dieser Art in anspruch genommen. Sie hat erst zum 01.diesen Monats ihren Tarif umgestellt und eine Internet-Flatrate dazugebucht. Jetzt schaut sie auf die Rechnung und ist total verdrutzt über diese Forderung.
Ich komme selbst aus einer solchen Branche (Mitarbeiter bei der Alice-Kundenbetreuung), aber von Rate One hab selbst ich noch nichts gehört.

Kann mir mal einer sagen, was das genau auf sich hat?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2008)

*AW: Rate One dtms ag*

Einfach mal fragen?
info(at)rateone.de
oder
qm(at)dtms.de

wie sieht das denn genau aus auf der Rechnung? Hat sie einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Falls nein: Versuchen, den rückwirkend zu kriegen. Dann mal sehen, ob man genauer sagen kann, was da los war.

Rate One / DTMS haben manchmal ein wenig Pech mit der Auswahl ihrer Kunden


----------

